# Medical Renewal after Job Offer?



## Daishi (13 Jun 2018)

So I got an offer for AEC, already know I'm going to try and get into AWC. He said he had good news (the offer) and kind of bad news. I need to renew my medical (on the 26th) which means I need an air factor (eyes, ecg, bloodwork, ect). I have no problem doing these, but does that mean after getting all this, it has to go back to Ottawa for an unknown amount of time (3+ months at best) before being rubber stamped and then sent back to my CFRC before they move ahead and load me onto a BMOQ course (Which probably means my application will expire, and Ill need to renew that and wrangle up a bunch of references again >.>)? Or do they just load me and let the medical clear while I'm waiting for everything else to start.

I tried asking these questions to my file manager, almost verbatim and all he said was 'You have an offer of employment for AEC, have a good day", didn't even acknowledge my questions.

Any pointers?


----------

